# Amaia (sílabas)



## Saúl Ortega

Inicialmente pensé que era un triptongo, pero según la güiquipedia el triptongo es cerrada-abierta-cerrada.

¿Tons?

*¿ma-ia?
¿mai-a?*


----------



## chileno

A-maia?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No, que no es triptongo. Según la güiquipedia, porque a mí sí me suena a triptongo, por lo tanto estaría de acuerdo contigo, pero quiero ver qué dicen los demás...


----------



## riojanita

Escrito Amaia, el nombre tiene ortografía vasca, y las reglas del español no se pueden aplicar. Pero se pronuncia igual que Amaya. O sea, A-ma-ya, o en su caso, A-ma- ia


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No sabía que se pronunciaba Amaya. Por aquí, las veces que lo he escuchado, es Amaia, no Amaya, que es un apellido...


----------



## Aviador

En castellano no existen triptongos con la secuencia vocal abierta+vocal cerrada+vocal abierta. Los únicos triptongos que existen en nuestra tienen una vocal abierta entre dos cerradas. Por lo tanto, sólo cabe la posibilidad de que Amaia sea un trisílabo: A-ma-ia.


Saúl Ortega said:


> No sabía que se pronunciaba Amaya. Por aquí, las veces que lo he escuchado, es Amaia, no Amaya, que es un apellido...


¿Cuál es la diferencia? A mí me suenan igual Amaia y Amaya.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia? A mí me suenan igual Amaia y Amaya.



A mí también. Amaya existe por aquí como apellido (es un conocido apellido de familias gitanas en mi zona), pero si es un nombre propio me parece una castellanización del vasco Amaia.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Es la primera vez que leo el nombre Amaia, pero sí conozco Amaya.
Los pronunciaría distinto:
Amaia con "i" como en "indio" [a ma ia]
Amaya con "y" como en "ya" [a ma ya]


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Aviador said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia? A mí me suenan igual Amaia y Amaya.






Lurrezko said:


> A mí también.






¿Acaso ustedes pronuncian la ye como vocal siempre?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Calambur said:


> [a ma ia]


¿Por qué? ¿Cuál es tu lógica de que la i deba pertenecer a la última sílaba y no a la penúltima?

Porque para mí lo más lógico sería «a-mai-a». ¿Por qué? Bueno, no sé, supongo que inconscientemente intento seguir un orden, como en las operaciones matemáticas múltiples cuando no hay paréntesis que separen el orden de las operaciones, entonces sigo el orden de unión de vocales de izquierda a derecha.

(¿Me expliqué? )

Pero, eso asumiendo que no pueda haber un triptongo ahí, porque para mí sigue siendo un triptongo...


----------



## jorgema

Para mí también, Amaia y Amaya se pronuncian igual. Entiendo que en los diptongos *ai *e *ia *la *i *representa una semivocal o una semiconsonante semejante a la ye. Claro que para un argentino, el sonido de la y es distinto.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Lurrezko said:


> A mí también. Amaya existe por aquí como apellido (es un conocido apellido de familias gitanas en mi zona), pero si es un nombre propio me parece una castellanización del vasco Amaia.
> 
> Un saludo



Más bien diría que el eusquérico normalizado "Amaia" es exactamente lo mismo (y posterior ) que hasta finales del s. XIX se escribió "Amaya":
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaya_o_los_vascos_en_el_siglo_VIII


----------



## ACQM

Quiviscumque said:


> Más bien diría que el eusquérico normalizado "Amaia" es exactamente lo mismo (y posterior ) que hasta finales del s. XIX se escribió "Amaya":
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaya_o_los_vascos_en_el_siglo_VIII



Lo dicho, yo no sé vasco, pero siempre he oído "Amaia" pronunciado "Amaya". ¿Por qué? Pues tendríamos que crear un foro de vasco.


----------



## Jonno

Quiviscumque said:


> Más bien diría que el eusquérico normalizado "Amaia" es exactamente lo mismo (y posterior ) que hasta finales del s. XIX se escribió "Amaya":
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaya_o_los_vascos_en_el_siglo_VIII



De hecho no es raro que haya quien todavía hoy lo escriba con "y", pese a lo que indique la Real Academia de la Lengua Vasca.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por estas tierras, Amaya ha sido siempre Amaya, un precioso nombre de origen vasco. Se escribía como sonaba, como sonaba la i griega -ahora ye-, que sonaba como la elle pero mal dicha.
Ahora ya ni se escribe con i griega -ahora ye-. ¿Me van a preguntar cómo suena? ¿En castellano?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Como nadie más se atreve a decir cuáles son las sílabas, declaro de facto que "maia" es una sílaba indivisible.

He dicho.


PD: Los que dijeron que la pronunciarían igual que con ye, ¿les importaría mostrarme un audio de cómo la pronuncian?


----------



## Jonno

¿Que nadie se atreve?  He visto varias sugerencias más arriba.

Te puedo decir cómo se divide aquí en el País Vasco: "a-ma-ia" y "a-ma-ya", y se pronuncian ambas formas igual (como en español "ya", diría yo) porque es un único nombre se escriba como se escriba. Si debiera hacerse de otra manera "a la española" no lo sé, para nosotros se pronuncia así se hablé en el idioma que se hablé.


----------



## Calambur

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿*Cuál es tu lógica *de que la i deba pertenecer a la última sílaba y no a la penúltima?


No es lógica, es intuición pura -ya he dicho que nunca había visto "Amaia"-, pero veo que mi olfato sigue siendo bueno, pues *Jonno *explica cómo se pronuncia en vasco, y yo de vasco no sé ni dos palabras.


----------



## germanbz

Por mi parte lo único que diferencia a Amaya y Amaia es la grafía, ya que para mí la pronunciación es idéntica. Por lo que la pronunciación según la grafía vasca yo la haría: A-ma-ia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quiviscumque said:


> Más bien diría que el eusquérico normalizado "Amaia" es exactamente lo mismo (y posterior ) que hasta finales del s. XIX se escribió "Amaya":
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaya_o_los_vascos_en_el_siglo_VIII



Ah, gracias. Entonces son cosas del _batua_, por lo visto.

Un saludo


----------



## Quiviscumque

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, gracias. Entonces son cosas del _batua_, por lo visto.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno... Cada lengua ha ido normalizando su ortografía como y cuando ha podido. Para el castellano, la RAE lo hizo en el s. XVIII, pero en textos más antiguos el uso de de i/j/y es muchas veces fluctuante. Así que es perfectamente posible encontrar"Amaia" en textos castellanos antiguos.

Lo que sí está claro es que "Amaia" (ortografía euskera) y "Amaya" (ortografía castellana) son la misma palabra y se pronuncian igual en español de España (en español argentino, quizás habría duda... pero supongo que las Amayas argentinas siempre escriben su nombre con "y").

Por cierto, que "Amaya" está íntimamente ligada a los orígenes de Castilla:

_Harto era Castilla pequeño rincón
 cuando Amaya era cabeza y Fitero mojón_


----------



## Lurrezko

Quiviscumque said:


> Por cierto, que "Amaya" está íntimamente ligada a los orígenes de Castilla:
> 
> _Harto era Castilla pequeño rincón
> cuando Amaya era cabeza y Fitero mojón_



Y a la historia de la música popular española, por pisar un jardín más prosaico. Y ahora amenazan con volver, prevengo.

Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Y no os olvidéis de nuestra gran representante en Eurovisión.


----------



## Jonno

Jaime, te olvidas de Amaya Uranga, de Mocedades, que también estuvo en Eurovisión en 1973


----------



## cbrena

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Cuál es tu lógica de que la i deba pertenecer a la última sílaba y no a la penúltima?
> Porque para mí lo más lógico sería «a-mai-a».


Para mí esto sólo sería posible si la i estuviera tildada. Que no es el caso.



Saúl Ortega said:


> Pero, eso asumiendo que no pueda haber un triptongo ahí, porque para mí sigue siendo un triptongo...


Tendré algún defecto en la cuerdas vocales, no lo sé, pero de verdad que soy incapaz de pronunciarlo en un golpe de voz.


----------



## Aviador

cbrena said:


> […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saúl Ortega said:
> 
> 
> 
> […] Pero, eso asumiendo que no pueda haber  un triptongo ahí, porque para mí sigue siendo un triptongo...
> 
> 
> 
> Tendré algún defecto en la cuerdas vocales, no lo sé, pero de verdad que soy incapaz de pronunciarlo en un golpe de voz.
Click to expand...

Bueno, no me extraña. Como afirmé en mi intervención anterior, no existen triptongos en castellano formados por una vocal cerrada entre dos abiertas. Ha de ser por alguna razón.
Todos los triptongos en nuestra lengua se forman con una vocal abierta entre dos cerradas: _pronunc*iái*s_.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, gracias. Entonces son cosas del _batua_, por lo visto.
> 
> Un saludo



Batúa, Lurr, batúa.


----------



## Gabriel

Saúl Ortega said:


> Como nadie más se atreve a decir cuáles son las sílabas, declaro de facto que "maia" es una sílaba indivisible.
> 
> He dicho.


Me encantaría escuchar cómo pronuncias "maia" en una sola sílaba. Yo no puedo hacerlo.


----------



## Vampiro

A-ma-ia.
A-ma-ya
No cabe otra posibilidad.
En cuanto a la pronunciación, para mi son distintas, más allá de que algunos las consideren dos grafías del mismo nombre; dejaron de serlo al cambiar la consonante por una vocal, en mi opinión.
_


----------



## Gabriel

Para mí no cade duda de que Amaia tienen que ser tres sílabas, por la simple definición de sílaba:_ Sonido o sonidos articulados que constituyen un solo núcleo fónico entre dos depresiones sucesivas de la emisión de voz_. (RAE). Y para mí es imposible pronunciar "Amaia" en menos de tres núcleos fónicos.

Ahora bien, con esfuerzo y dedicación podría separarlo de las siguientes formas:

A-ma-ia (la única que me sale naturalmente)
Am-ai-a (me cuesta mucho pronunciar "ai" sin arrastrar la "m" de la sílaba anterior)
A-mai-a (me cuesta micho pronunciar la "a" final sin arrastrar la "i" de la sílaba anterior)
Am-a-ia  (se me juntan las dos dificultades anteriores).

Además, creo que la segunda y la última violan las reglas de separación por sílabas al dejar una consonante al final de una sílaba cuando lo que sigue es una vocal (cuando hay una consonante entre dos vocales, la consonante debe comenzar una sílaba siempre, creo).

Puesto que en Español no existe la combinación de tres vocales abierta-cerrada-abierta, no existen reglas de cómo se debe separar en sílabas esta combinación. En parte por la dificultad para hacer un buen "corte" en el caso de "ai-a", en parte por la similitud (si, ya sé, no tan símil) con palabras que terminan con alla / aya o similares (la "ll" o "y" entre dos vocales abiertas), y en parte porque en Argentina hay ciudades que terminan con -aia y en ese caso pronunciamos a-ia (ejemplo: U-shua-ia), es que me quedo, por mucho, con A-ma-ia.

He dicho.


----------



## Ludaico

Gracias a este hilo he llegado a comprender algo que antes no sabía y que ni siquiera sabía que no lo sabía puesto que nunca me vi en la situación de tener que pensar sobre ello. Me estoy refiriendo, como es natural, a los triptongos. A base de repetir una y otra vez, su pronunciación, "Amaia", me he dado cuenta del quid de la cuestión. Fijándome en mis labios y en mi barbilla, siempre que la pronuncié, los movía tres veces. Siempre. Me esforcé porque esto sucediera solo dos, pero nunca lo conseguí. Así que llegué a la conclusión de que Amaia, ya con letra latina, ya con letra griega, tiene tres sílabas. Ensayé otras palabras para comprobar esto que acababa de descubrir (para mí). Lo hice con "miau". Resultado: un solo movimiento de barbilla. Lo hice con "guau": ídem de lo mismo. También con Paraguay: tres. Etcétera.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Batúa, Lurr, batúa.



Ah, pues existe en español. Es que estás en todo, chica.

*batúa**.*
(Del vasco _batua_; literalmente 'reunido').
*1.* m. *euskera batúa.*


----------



## Vampiro

Ludaico said:


> Gracias a este hilo he llegado a comprender algo que antes no sabía y que ni siquiera sabía que no lo sabía puesto que nunca me vi en la situación de tener que pensar sobre ello. Me estoy refiriendo, como es natural, a los triptongos. A base de repetir una y otra vez, su pronunciación, "Amaia", me he dado cuenta del quid de la cuestión. Fijándome en mis labios y en mi barbilla, siempre que la pronuncié, los movía tres veces. Siempre. Me esforcé porque esto sucediera solo dos, pero nunca lo conseguí. Así que llegué a la conclusión de que Amaia, ya con letra latina, ya con letra griega, tiene tres sílabas. Ensayé otras palabras para comprobar esto que acababa de descubrir (para mí). Lo hice con "miau". Resultado: un solo movimiento de barbilla. Lo hice con "guau": ídem de lo mismo. También con Paraguay: tres. Etcétera.




Yo también hice el ejercicio mientras me afeitaba.
Terminé con tres cortes. Prueba irrefutable de que son tres sílabas.
_


----------

